# Prokofiev vs Shostakovich



## JackRance (Sep 13, 2021)

They are very good and very russians composers.
I like them both, but i prefer Prokofiev.
What about you?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Shosty for me, clearly. He is pretty much fixed at spot number five of my favourite composers. Prokofiev is more in the 30-50 range, and that mainly for his concertos, ballet music and the cantata Alexander Nevsky.


----------



## JackRance (Sep 13, 2021)

Sincerely I'm not a good connoisseur of them, but the Schytian Suite, Alexander Nevsky, Piano Sonatas and War and Peace convinced me.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Shostakovich forever and always. 'Nuff said.


----------



## JackRance (Sep 13, 2021)

Really? I'm the only Prokofiev fan?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

JackRance said:


> Really? I'm the only Prokofiev fan?


No. Between the two, Prokofiev is more fun to hear. Shostakovich always has those long stretches of langour.


----------



## VoiceFromTheEther (Aug 6, 2021)

Poll: Shostakovich vs. Prokofiev
Prokofiev vs Shostokovich
Bartok, Prokofiev, Shostakovich, or Stravinsky?
Prokofiev or Shostakovich?
Shostakovich vs. Prokofiev


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern (Jul 29, 2020)

I like both but voted for Shosty. Partially because I don't know Prokofiev as well but the emotional content of Shostakovich I connect with far more.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

JackRance said:


> Really? I'm the only Prokofiev fan?


No, I love Prokofiev's music, but you did pit them against each other and Shostakovich is in my 'Top 10' of favorite composers. Shostakovich wins and is _my_ preference.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

I don't know any of Prokofiev's operas (and only a bit of Lady Macbeth of Mzensk) and not all of their ballets/movie music either, so there is a considerable body of their works I have not heard that might slightly disfavor Prokofiev? or not?

Of the music I know and care about, it is pretty much tied:

Concertos: Prokofiev
piano solo: Prokofiev
Symphonies: slight advantage Shostakovich
other orchestral (suites, ballets...): slight advantage Prokofiev
Chamber: Shostakovich


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Prokofieff here. When it comes to the deepest depths of human emotion, Shostakovich was clearly the better of the two. But he also wrote a lot of bombastic, vulgar and crass music. Prokofieff was cooler, a far better melody writer and had more wit vs. Shostakovich's more blatant approach. There are plenty of Shostakovich works that are utter masterworks, music I love dearly both as a listener and player. Prokofieff added more works to the standard repertoire than any other 20th c composer, and he added works in every genre: symphony, opera, solo piano, violin concerto, piano concerto, film music, cantata, ballet...he really was another Mozart.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Solo piano - tie
Chamber - huge edge for Shostly
Concertos - edge for Shosty
Symphonies - edge for Shosty
Operas - don't care
Whatever's left - don't care


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Love both composers, both of them great...two of my favorites....
Shostakovich wins by a small margin.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Bulldog said:


> Solo piano - tie
> Chamber - huge edge for Shostly
> Concertos - edge for Shosty
> Symphonies - edge for Shosty
> ...


Solo piano - Slight edge for Prokofiev
Chamber - Edge for Shosty
Concertos - Edge for Prokofiev
Symphonies - Tie
Whatever's Left - Prokofiev

Neither is a composer I care too much for.


----------



## JackRance (Sep 13, 2021)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> Neither is a composer I care too much for.


He is my favourite composer.


----------



## 59540 (May 16, 2021)

I like both pretty much equally for different reasons. Shostakovich's bitter sarcasm can get to be a bit much sometimes. Concertos: Prokofiev. Symphonies: Shostakovich by a lot. Solo piano: both. Chamber: Shostakovich, although I love the Prokofiev violin sonatas. Ballet and assorted "program" music: Prokofiev by a lot.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Both performed well but Shostakovich was stronger in the unfavourable conditions while Prokofiev faded somewhat on the home straight. DSCH wins by at least two lengths.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I love both . The music of Shostakovich is often grim and tragic and there is not much joy of living in it but it's still so compelling and powerful . 
The music of Prokofiev is basically life-affirming and positive , although he can portray tragedy and disaster powerfully too . It's also more cosmopolitan and urbane than the music of Shostakovich , most likely because Prokofiev spent so much time living outside Russia in Europe and the US . 
Both composers had to write a fair amount of hackwork living under Soviet domination , but they wrote so much wonderful music they can easily be forgiven for this .


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

Shostakovich for me. Mainly because Prokofiev was frozen in 1953, when he died the same day as Stalin. Shostakovich continued composing into the 1970s, making his music more contemporary. Outliving Stalin also allowed Shostakovich to emerge from behind his dark shadow.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

I can't choose one over the other. Love them both.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Prokofiev for me, I find his music colorful, imaginative and exciting. I rarely listen to Shostakovich, his music doesn't really interest me.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Bulldog said:


> Solo piano - tie
> Chamber - huge edge for Shostly
> Concertos - edge for Shosty
> Symphonies - edge for Shosty
> ...


While Shotakovich's Opp. 34 and 87 put a lot of pressure on Prokofiev in the solo piano category, I have to give the nod to Prokofiev for his piano sonatas and _Visions fugitives_. But in all the other categories, Shostakovich is the clear winner, especially in the opera genre.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

superhorn said:


> The music of Shostakovich is often grim and tragic and *there is not much joy of living in it.*


Exactly, to me its not really what music is about.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

tdc said:


> Exactly, to me its not really what music is about.


I can second this. Real life provides all the grimness I need (which is not much), not sure why anyone would seek it out in art.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Both because I can't choose one over the other. It happens .


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

SanAntone said:


> While Shotakovich's Opp. 34 and 87 put a lot of pressure on Prokofiev in the solo piano category, I have to give the nod to Prokofiev for his piano sonatas and _Visions fugitives_. But in all the other categories, Shostakovich is the clear winner, especially in the opera genre.


I don't think Shostakovich is the "clear winner" in the opera category, but then I'm one who enjoys The Fiery Angel. Nor do I see a clear winner in concertos. And what about ballet?


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

EdwardBast said:


> I don't think Shostakovich is the "clear winner" in the opera category, but then I'm one who enjoys The Fiery Angel. Nor do I see a clear winner in concertos. And what about ballet?


I like Fiery Angel also...pretty crazy, but I get into it...ballet-wise - I think Prokofiev takes it with Romeo & Juliet, but I do so enjoy the music to Shostakovich's big Ballets - Age of Gold, The Bolt, Limpid Stream....but the 'plots' are really lame...omigawd...[smh] - but the music rocks!!


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

I actually think Prokofiev is the more gifted and versatile composer between the two. Still, the music of Shosty is uncannily relatable, well, at least to me. I`d slightly give the edge to Prokofiev on every genre except chamber but then I`m a heavily chamber-oriented listener so I think I have justly chosen "both".


----------



## advokat (Aug 16, 2020)

Bulldog said:


> Solo piano - tie
> Solo piano - tie
> Chamber - huge edge for Shostly
> Concertos - edge for Shosty
> ...


Almost the same, with some nuances:

Solo piano - slight edge for Prokofiev
Chamber - huge edge for Shostly
Concertos - huge for Shosty
Symphonies - huge edge for Shosty (except for Symphony No. 2 that should not have been written at all. No.1 can be tolerated as juvenalia and curio)
Operas - don't care
Whatever's left - don't care


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

EdwardBast said:


> I don't think Shostakovich is the "clear winner" in the opera category, but then I'm one who enjoys The Fiery Angel. Nor do I see a clear winner in concertos. And what about ballet?


I am very surprised that anyone not a cellist could see Shostakovich as winner in concertos, let alone clear. His piano concertos are almost negligible whereas at least 3 out of Prokofiev's are in the top of 20th century concertos an I don't think a slight edge in the cello concerti cannot balance this out. It's about even in the violin concertos, although I think Prokofiev still wins in popularity with DSCH #2 being rarely played.


----------



## advokat (Aug 16, 2020)

Interestingly, it seems much easier to imitate Prokofiev than Shostakovich. One can hear a lot of Prokofiev in the works of the Soviet composers, starting with Kabalevsky. As for Shostakovich - only Weinberg comes to mind, who considered himself a pupil of Dmitry Dmitrievich, without formally taking lessons from him. May be Sviridov, in some chamber works.


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

A fairly strong preference for Shostakovich in my case. 

I do like Prokofiev's 1st 'Classical' Symphony, love his Peter and the Wolf, and appreciate the Lieutenant Kijé suite, and have enjoyed the few times I listened to music from his ballet Cinderella. I can't relate too well with most of what I listened to from his other works. 

I deeply appreciate most of Shostakovich's symphonies and his string quartets and love his 1st Cello Concerto.

I don't listen to opera.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

The comparison of first symphonies is interesting - 
Prokofiev's Sym # 1 "Classical" is clearly a student work, in the form of the classical symphony...it is a fine work, and very inventive and skillfully done in the standard format...
Shostakovich's 1st Symphony is a student work, but already it shows the genius to emerge...remarkable power and expression - each movement is quite unique, and DS' sardonic side already apparent in the wild, almost spooky 2nd mvt...amazing work for such a "youngster"...

I do enjoy the Prokofiev, but the Shostakovich, imo, is one of the finest "First Symphonies" ever written....


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

"Neither" gets my vote.

I abstain from both of their recipes for aural borscht.


----------



## VoiceFromTheEther (Aug 6, 2021)

A tabulation of results of the polls on this topic on this site:


*Air, February 2010**Science, July 2011**Neo Romanza, June 2013**Op. 123, July 2013**KenOC, December 2017**ArtMusic, March 2021*Shostakovich = 31,50%Shostakovich by a lot = 15,32%Shostakovich = 54%Shostakovich = 54,72%Shostakovich = 45,16%Shostakovich = 31,86%Prokofiev = 27,56%Shostakovich barely = 19,35%Prokofiev = 42%Prokofiev = 45,28%Prokofiev = 29,03%Prokofiev = 18,58%Stravinsky = 22,05%Prokofiev by a lot = 19,35%Neither = 4%-About the same = 22,58%Stravinsky = 24,78%%Bartok = 18,90%Prokofiev barely = 23,39%--Neither is much good in my book = 0%Bartok = 22,12%-It's a tie / Don't ask me = 22,58%--No opinion = 3,23%-N = 127N = 124N = 50N = 53N = 31N = 113


----------



## 59540 (May 16, 2021)

Wow, I'm surprised Prokofiev is in the lead. I'd take this forum as Shostakovich territory.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Prokofiev's sense in "choosing chords" is noteworthy -
0:24 




does Shostakovich ever come close to this in his stuff?


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

dissident said:


> Wow, I'm surprised Prokofiev is in the lead. I'd take this forum as Shostakovich territory.


I thought so as well. The situation would have been very clear in favor of Prokofiev until the 1990s or so. Since then Shostakovich is probably the (non-baroque) composer who gained more popularity than anyone else. When I bought my first Shostakovich discs in the early 1990s there was one "western" recording of the symphonies (Haitink, plus of course the more famous ones in several recordings) and the Brodsky was only the second "western" cycle of the quartets (with the Fitzwilliam being out of print at the time).


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

hammeredklavier said:


> Prokofiev's sense in "choosing chords" is noteworthy -
> 0:24
> 
> 
> ...


I would add to that the Montagues and Capulets from Romeo and Juliet. It tends to remain on key, but is still very interesting harmonically.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

For such strange composers, somehow Prokofiev managed to capture some incredible wonder and whimsically without any strangeness at all. Have no idea how he did this. Phenomenal.






I'm not a huge fan of warming into "strange" music like most people here are. I have certain standards. So for Russians I tend towards musicians like Rachmaninoff, Borodin, Rimsky-Korsakov, Tchaikovsky, and many more.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Prokofieff gets my vote.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Prodromides said:


> "Neither" gets my vote.
> 
> I abstain from both of their recipes for aural borscht.


I'm with you on this one.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

*Poll: Prokofiev vs Shostakovich*

I've absorbed much music by both, and my disc collection (according to my Discogs database) lists 145 "hits" for Shostakovich and 118 for Prokofiev. These include several "complete sets" of the symphonies, concerti, quartets, and piano music by both.

I wouldn't want to be without Prokofiev's "Classical" Symphony, First Violin Concerto, and the majestic Fifth Symphony. I wouldn't want to be without some 12 or so of the Shostakovich symphonies, his cello concerti, his string quartets.

But more than this: something in the music of Shostakovich haunts my consciousness in a way deep and profound, and quite unlike the music of nearly any other composer (with only Bach and Beethoven actually providing competition). Both Prokofiev and Shostakovich are twentieth century musical voices, yet it is Shostakovich's music that gets me to "feel" and "understand" and "experience" a great segment of that century in a manner no other composer can come close to.

I'm fond of remarking that Shostakovich presents us with an emotional taste of an important segment of Russian-Soviet history of the 20th century. Listening to his music gives one the felt experience of living under the suppressive Communist rule, exposes the terror that was Stalin, the hopelessness and despair that marked the souls of so many of the citizens of Russia through the turbulent 20th century. I've long lamented that Shostakovich did not get the chance to see the "fall" of the Communist regime under which he lived the large part of his life. With Prokofiev I honestly appreciate the man's music; with Shostakovich I honestly appreciate the man.

My poll click goes to Shosty, whose music is simply inescapable, especially for one with a family lineage with long Russian roots.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

SONNET CLV said:


> *Poll: Prokofiev vs Shostakovich*
> 
> I've absorbed much music by both, and my disc collection (according to my Discogs database) lists 145 "hits" for Shostakovich and 118 for Prokofiev. These include several "complete sets" of the symphonies, concerti, quartets, and piano music by both.
> 
> ...


Well said, SONNET CLV.  I concur in that Shostakovich cuts much deeper than Prokofiev does. The bleakness of Shostakovich's music may not be for some (esp. late period Shostakovich), but I do find him more musically rewarding. This isn't to say that I don't think Prokofiev is an amazing composer, because he certainly was without a doubt, but the musical aura of Shostakovich is much more fascinating to me.


----------



## HerbertNorman (Jan 9, 2020)

Shostakovich , he's one of my favourite composers


----------



## Nawdry (Dec 27, 2020)

EdwardBast said:


> I can't choose one over the other. Love them both.


Me likewise. The music of each of them has had a profound influence on my life.


----------



## FrankinUsa (Aug 3, 2021)

I’ll venture an answer. 

Prokofiev


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Prokofiev it is to me, although I do enjoy Shostakovich too.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

hammeredklavier said:


> Prokofiev's sense in "choosing chords" is noteworthy -
> 0:24
> 
> 
> ...


I agree about Prokofiev's wonderful harmonic sense. The first movement of the Eighth Sonata is even richer to my ears. But, of course, Shostakovich was primarily a contrapuntal composer. In many of his works he pretty much avoids parts with a purely harmonic function, everyone getting melody all the time. This difference might be why Shostakovich was a master of the string quartet whereas Prokofiev excelled at piano sonatas.


----------



## Bruce Morrison (Mar 8, 2010)

I like both composers, but if forced to choose between them, I would have to favour Shostakovich. Regarding Prokofiev though, I'm currently listening to the 2nd Piano Concerto and enjoying it more and more as I get to know it better. I've always liked the 3rd Concerto but I think the 2nd is more of a challenge. The first movement is unusual as it seems to have a lot of solo piano passages. The recording I have is with Victoria Postnikova, conducted by Rozhdestvensky (her husband), but what are people's favourite recordings of this work?


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

On the basis of their symphonic output alone, both. Prokofiev has a more obvious sense of humour, which I like, but DSCH tends to greater gravity, which I also like.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

They may have both been Russian, and roughly lived contemporaneously, but their styles are so different I don't see a basis for comparison. I prefer Shostakovich, but also can enjoy Prokofiev but rarely listen to his music. This is because, as I said, their styles are very different.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Shostakovich for me, symphonies, concerti, string quartets, he had it all. Currently been binge listening to the 6th and 9th symphonies over and over. I don't enjoy everything DSCH wrote but what I do like I really like a lot.

For Prokofiev, I tend to only listen to the 3rd PC, Symphony 1, Alexander Nevsky, Troika, and the Opus 99 March. All good works, I just like DSCH better.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Olias said:


> For Prokofiev, I tend to only listen to the 3rd PC, Symphony 1, Alexander Nevsky, Troika, and the Opus 99 March. All good works, I just like DSCH better.


You should definitely check out Prokofiev's "main" symphonies - 2,3,5,6....great stuff...


----------



## RMinNJ (Apr 3, 2021)

My goodness, SONNET CLV, that was shockingly profound and beautifully stated. I agree completely with every point. Shostakovich holds such a special place in my heart - I always assumed that it had something to do with my Russian heritage as well though there are many Russian composers I love, including Prokofiev. But I do believe you are correct that no other composer touches me on such a raw and deeply emotional level as Shostakovich. I only recently discovered his Piano Trio 2, a haunting and deeply introspective piece. That third movement, so haunting and moving I literally couldn't listen to it all the way through the first time I heard it. Also just discovered the remarkable piano quintet--how much I love this piece let me count the ways. Personally I find his music transcendent and often epic in scale. Thank you for articulating why it resonates--I could frame your response!


----------



## methuselah (10 mo ago)

Which pieces are most representative of Prokofiev's sound? Did he compose string quartets? I wish Shosty would have completed a full cycle of 24 - 15 is not enough, even with the more boring ones.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

To my knowledge, Proko composed two SQs. Of the two, I find the 2nd very interesting and unusual due to the folkish element introduced into the work. Both Shosty and Proko were fine pianists, with Proko likely given the nod. As such, his 5 piano concertos, especially 1, 2, and 3, combine to show us both his extraordinary lyricism and his whirlwind "scherzoness", a hallmark of many of his works, plus real drama in his orchestration. And there are the cheerful pieces and suites like Kije and Three Oranges.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

SONNET CLV said:


> *Poll: Prokofiev vs Shostakovich*
> 
> I've absorbed much music by both, and my disc collection (according to my Discogs database) lists 145 "hits" for Shostakovich and 118 for Prokofiev. These include several "complete sets" of the symphonies, concerti, quartets, and piano music by both.
> 
> ...


How you assess Shostakovich as a musician and as a man is essentially how I assess another giant of Soviet (Russian) music, *Nikolay Myaskovsky*, who is to me the Boris Pasternak of a persona in his keen observations of all that went on around him that ultimately and movingly got transmuted onto paper. L' homme du monde, and unapologetically so, whose music is of narrative reflectiveness with an unrelenting creative spirit, of the cleansing of the soul through the in-depth communications of his innermost feelings relatable to the masses.

Nevertheless, for the purpose of this poll and this thread, I choose Shostakovich, if only by a fairly narrow margin. But, in the final analysis, it is Myaskovsky above these two otherwise great composers.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

Prokofiev is not quite a "stylistic chameleon" like Stravinsky but IMO a bit more diverse than Shostakovich (although the latter has quite a bit of "light" music most people focus on the "heavier" symphonies and quartets). 
The 2nd Prokofiev quartet is interesting but chamber music is not his strongest suit; I think the best piece might be the f minor violin sonata.
To get and impression of the range of Prokofiev, I'd suggest to listen to 1st vs. 2nd symphony, 2nd vs. 3rd piano concerto (although all 7 concerti are worthwhile), Visions fugitives, Toccata and 8th piano sonata. Scythian suite (his reaction to Le Sacre) and Romeo and Juliet (more "neo-romantic").


----------



## dko22 (Jun 22, 2021)

I would say that they both tend to have different strengths. Prokofiev is my favourite composer of piano music in the 20th century -- the sonatas are fascinating and concertos likewise. Both have written great symphonies -- with Prokofiev 2,5,6 and 7 are masterpieces I would say. Both are inconsistent but Shosty probably more so. Still, he wrote twice as many and I'd have to give the nod for depth and breadth. Shostakovich is by far the more important composer of chamber music with his quartets, alongside those of Weinberg, arguably the greatest of the century. As for opera, _Lady Macbeth_ is among his greatest achievements and, much as I enjoy _Betrothal in a Monastery_, Prokofiev really has nothing close there. Both could write highly inventive lighter music.

As a generalisation, I think Prokofiev probably had the more natural talent but Shostakovich ultimately made slightly more of what he had.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Kreisler jr said:


> Prokofiev is not quite a "stylistic chameleon" like Stravinsky but IMO a bit more diverse than Shostakovich (although the latter has quite a bit of "light" music most people focus on the "heavier" symphonies and quartets).
> The 2nd Prokofiev quartet is interesting but chamber music is not his strongest suit; I think the best piece might be the f minor violin sonata.
> To get and impression of the range of Prokofiev, I'd suggest to listen to 1st vs. 2nd symphony, 2nd vs. 3rd piano concerto (although all 7 concerti are worthwhile), Visions fugitives, Toccata and 8th piano sonata. Scythian suite (his reaction to Le Sacre) and Romeo and Juliet (more "neo-romantic").


Yes! I'm with you on all of this. Prokofiev as chameleon: He seems to have tried on styles for fun, Haydn, Debussy (some of Visions fugitives), Stravinsky (Scythian Suite), as you've noted, Second Piano Concerto (out Rachmaninoffing Rachmaninoff) - it's never slavish imitation. The F minor Violin Sonata and Eighth Sonatas are favorites of mine, in part because they reveal a darker side.



dko22 said:


> As for opera, _Lady Macbeth_ is among his greatest achievements and, much as I enjoy _Betrothal in a Monastery_, Prokofiev really has nothing close there. Both could write highly inventive lighter music.


What do you think of Fiery Angel?


----------



## dko22 (Jun 22, 2021)

It's unfortunately quite a while ago since I heard a recording of the Fiery Angel and my impression at the time was it had some great music but was inconsistent. I simply don't know it yet well enough to comment properly and that's a good reminder I should investigate further.


----------



## Calipso (May 10, 2020)

Prokofiev( my favourite composer), but I begin to like and respect Shostakovich very much. They are giants of music and very versatile composers. However, Prokofiev range of expression, harmonic, melodic and rhythm sense (and sense of humour) are something special for me. Composer who perfectly balance contrasts in his music. Very rich imagination.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

dko22 said:


> It's unfortunately quite a while ago since I heard a recording of the Fiery Angel and my impression at the time was it had some great music but was inconsistent. I simply don't know it yet well enough to comment properly and that's a good reminder I should investigate further.


There was a live performance on YouTube a while back with lots of nude demons and subtitles.  He also made a symphony (the Third) out of its music.


----------



## Calipso (May 10, 2020)

EdwardBast said:


> There was a live performance on YouTube a while back with lots of nude demons and subtitles.  He also made a symphony (the Third) out of its music.


Prokofiev in his autobiography said that "third symphony deepened his musical language".


----------



## dko22 (Jun 22, 2021)

well, I'm not so sure in what respect. His second is a fabulous work and far too little performed but I've always found the 3rd a bit patchy which is perhaps also why The Fiery Angel make also a bit of a a patchy initial impression. I'm sure there's more in the opera yet to be discovered, though. The Mariinski performance seems to be currently on YouTube.


----------



## Calipso (May 10, 2020)

Who knows, composers often have different and unexpected opinions about their works. This depends from many factors. Personally, I like very much both symphony. Theme and six variations from his second symphony is one of the best symphonic movement, IMO. First movement is profound, also. On the other side, third is full of fantastic ideas and perfect blends horror elements with unique Prokofiev lyricism.


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Easily Shostakovich for me.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

As I probably wrote somewhere already, an interesting point for me is that this would have been no contest in "the West" (not sure about Russia) between ca. 1950 and ca. 1990 as Prokofiev would have won decisively. And nowadays it seems almost no contest but with the result the other way round. A bit like Richard Strauss and Mahler (although Mahler might have won already in 1980).


----------



## lnjng (Dec 24, 2021)

I play piano - Prokofiev wrote some interesting sonatas and other works for solo, so in my opinion he has a slight edge over Shostakovich.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

dko22 said:


> well, I'm not so sure in what respect. His second is a fabulous work and far too little performed but I've always found the 3rd a bit patchy....


The infinite variability of taste and opinion. While I am a great lover of Prokofiev's music, especially of his symphonies, I once described the first movement of the 2nd symphony as a musical depiction of the final struggle between King Kong and Godzilla. Whereas I find the 3rd symphony the most successful, without a wrong note anywhere. de gustibus...


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

dko22 said:


> It's unfortunately quite a while ago since I heard a recording of the Fiery Angel and my impression at the time was it had some great music but was inconsistent. I simply don't know it yet well enough to comment properly and that's a good reminder I should investigate further.


I like the "Fiery Angel"....pretty crazy, wild, but I enjoy it....Prokofiev used its music in his Symphony #3, which is a fine work....
It hasn't received the attention of some others like 5 or 6, but it is a fine work....Rozh'sky has two good recordings out - USSRSO and Moscow RadioSO....but perhaps even better is the Kondrashin/Chicago effort from '76....wonderfully powerful, and creepy....Kondrashin really brings out that alto range sonority - high bassoons, low flutes, violas, that sound so spooky and sinister - totally consistent with the Fiery Angel atmosphere...it's also something to hear the great CSO trombone section booming out the high tessitura stuff in mvt I!! great playing...


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Calipso said:


> Prokofiev in his autobiography said that "third symphony deepened his musical language".


Prokofiev 3 is a fine symphony, under-appreciated, imo....


----------



## Calipso (May 10, 2020)

lnjng said:


> I play piano - Prokofiev wrote some interesting sonatas and other works for solo, so in my opinion he has a slight edge over Shostakovich.


Some interesting sonatas . His sonatas , especially War sonatas are among best and most important sonatas ever, as piano concertos. Interestingly, Shostakovich greatly admired Prokofiev 6th sonata and wrote to him: " The Sixth Sonata is magnificent, from beginning to end. I am happy that I had the opportunity to hear it two times, and regret that it was only two times."


----------



## Calipso (May 10, 2020)

Kreisler jr said:


> Prokofiev is not quite a "stylistic chameleon" like Stravinsky but IMO a bit more diverse than Shostakovich (although the latter has quite a bit of "light" music most people focus on the "heavier" symphonies and quartets).
> The 2nd Prokofiev quartet is interesting but chamber music is not his strongest suit; I think the best piece might be the f minor violin sonata.
> To get and impression of the range of Prokofiev, I'd suggest to listen to 1st vs. 2nd symphony, 2nd vs. 3rd piano concerto (although all 7 concerti are worthwhile), Visions fugitives, Toccata and 8th piano sonata. Scythian suite (his reaction to Le Sacre) and Romeo and Juliet (more "neo-romantic").


Both quartets of Prokofiev are great music. Agree for violin sonata 1. Btw, many neglected his quintet, modernistic masterpiece, in my view.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

I have to admit my recollections of the quartets, esp. the first are very dim. 
But I agree that the relatively small number of chamber works, 2 quartets, quintet, two violin (flute), one cello, one violin solo, one 2 violin sonatas doesn't mean at all they are insignificant. Nevertheless, I have no problem easily granting DSCH the advantage in chamber music.


----------



## elegia65 (9 mo ago)

Hi everyone, first post for me and I am happy is for such a poll 

Shostakovich for me, by far my favorite composer. I like Prokofiev as well but no other composer like Shostakovich is my thing.
If I listen to Mozart or Beethoven I am in front of genius, I feel such a little thing compared to their genius and opus but when I listen to Shostakovich I am "living" that music, I stand in front of my inner feelings and fear, anxiety or secret joys...I feel I am that music, it really belongs to me... With no other composer I have the same feeling, no matter how much I like the music...


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Prokofiev is my favorite composer. Shostakovich is good too but he’d rank for me about 20-30th favorite.


----------

